# recall upgrade bites!



## alserpatch (Aug 3, 2003)

i just got the upgrade and am takeing the car back. this upgrade seems to me like a serious detune if ya have the header and catback KEEP IT i have no dyno within a couple hundred miles but my butt dyno and stearing wheel torqomiter says i lost at least 15-20 hp after the upgrade i cant beleive i have a 04 ser not made a payment yet and get this deal with no VASELINE to say the least im slitley upset.any WAYS heres the deal i took the car in had the upgrade cel wnt off but no power well i did some snooping under the hood looks like i may have smaller injectors or posibly a smaller throttle body cant tell the car hasnt got 2k on it yet but im getting 4-5 miles better on gas miledge and a whole lot less tourq steer problems the transmission does not shift as hard i mean it would allmost lung going into second on a reguler take off NOT ANY MORE SORRY ABOUT THE GRIPPING but i have to vent somplace and were elts but with othere nissan fands of the ser and spec v im sorry i didnt buy a gx i bought a ser for the things i read about the car at car and driver mag and sport compact mag its going back i hate it but i have no choice they should have used VASELINE first


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

haha 15-20hp? ok. dude, before you start bitching, call nissan and figure out exactly what they did.
automatic? manual? what?


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

Man, calm down. I got the recall as well and didn't notice much difference at all, maybe throttle response but that's it. It honestly feels better at high rpms but it's probably in my head. Just like it's in your head!

They didn't change the injectors or the throttle body. They just replaced the heat shields and reflashed the ECU.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

thats why I'm asking him what he drives, automatic or manual, and telling him to find out EXACTLY what nissan did. No, not by asking on here, but by calling the dealer and finding out.

Also, if your car was in the shop, did you drive a different car while it was there, and if so, what car was it you drove?


----------



## alserpatch (Aug 3, 2003)

it a ser auto eaven the shifting is not as strong as it used to be the dealer is like 100 miles from here and i need to drop it off for a week tomarrow maybe they can reflash somthing back in it sure it still runs strong but not like it did befor the upgrade no i waited to have it worked on and drove it home after the upgrade ya im calm now they said i would get a loaner for a week and they could chk it out this is wear i bought it i had another dealer do the flash i guess i was up too long when i wrote the thread i got some sleep after working all night


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

that's the longest sentence I've ever seen.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

I suggest buying a header without the cat and NOT getting the recall done.


----------



## alserpatch (Aug 3, 2003)

well maybe i havnt driven the car long enugh for the ecu to reset but i figured it should have reprogramed after a cupl hundred miles well the selling dealer has it now and i have a 04 sentra 1.8s sitting in the driveway for a loaner so at least there working with me on the issue so maybe they can bump the vvt a few dagreesi read somplace that can be adjusted 30+/_dagrees or put some extra timing in it if the change was made befor i purches the car i wouldnt have had a clue after driveing the 1.8s the ser( still rocks)


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you can't bump timing in the CVTC dude.......it's continuously variable.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

i didn't know the 2004 had a recall.


----------



## alserpatch (Aug 3, 2003)

well the vin# fell right in the middle from the nissan web site and the cel was on from 192mile and two dealers could not get it to shut off till the download was installed i was surfing the ask sarah site at nissan performance mag and she states the 04 has a new nock sensor that requires a diffrent program for the ecu i wonder if nissan took that into cosideration or sent out ganeric flash card for the older models. they did replace the air/fuel ratio sensor after ordering a oxygen censor and found out it was the wrong part i just wonder why they were not informed of the new changes by nissan befor it hit the dealers maybe this is why everyone elts is saying the upgrde is great and im not??? it runs like a 1.8s now love the car but performance is low on my unit i printed the sera page and will take it to the dealer when i pick up my ride this week i hope


----------

